
Apple wins German ban against Motorola, can pay €25M to enforce it - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/security/2012/09/apple-wins-german-ban-against-motorola-can-pay-e25m-to-enforce-it/
======
propercoil
it's all about the money, all about the dum dum dali dum dum

